# My 2HP DC-1200 and Cyclone Dust Collection System



## tfeni52355 (Aug 12, 2020)

I upgraded my dust collection for my shop recently and thought I'd share some experiences. I took an existing Jet DC-1200 220v 2HP dust collector with bags and converted it to a stationary system with 6" Oneida Super Dust Deputy and Wynne Environmental HEPA filter. The impeller, motor, plenum etc. are mounted high in the corner of my garage by the garage door. The ceiling height is 11.5' so it really helped get it up out of the way. I added some 3/8" rod that extends through to the ceiling joists and the system is hung from it as well as being bolted to the wall. I use an old x10 220 remote control plug to allow remote start stop of the system.

Click here for the link to the Google Photo Album

The system uses 6" 26 Ga. metal ductwork that I purchased at Home Depot and two 6" Powertec blast gates. I modified the Powertec blast gates by adding two layers of sheet metal on top of the existing blast gate slide so it seals better. I piped the ductwork backwards so that airflow is as smooth as possible back to the cyclone. I riveted all of the joints that I could on the ductwork. I reworked wye fittings to make them flow backwards and used silicone caulk and metallic tape to seal everything. I bought a crimper to allow joints to mate up properly when using shorter lengths of duct etc. I am using a 30 Gal waste disposal can from Eagle ? on Amazon. A really nice sturdy can for dust collection.

To understand the performance of the system I added some homemade manometers and static pressure pickups. One for the plenum pressure to tell how the Wynne HEPA filter is performing and one to measure the vacuum pressure at the inlet to the cyclone. Overall performance has been great. I am seeing 8" of vacuum (negative) pressure at the inlet to the cyclone with one gate open to a 4" reducer port. When both gates are open the suction drops to just over 4" of suction pressure. I measured at the inlet to the impeller (after the cyclone) and it is pulling 9" inches of vacuum pressure. So the cyclone has about a 1" WC pressure drop across it.

I did some velocity measurements at the 4" reducer port and got anywhere from 4800 fpm to 6600 fpm depending on whether one gate or both were open and whether I measured at the reducer or at the end of the 10' of 4" flex hose I use to hook up my table saw etc. The 4800 fpm corresponds to 420 CFM at 4" of vacuum pressure through the flex. The 6600 corresponds to 575 cfm at 4" of vacuum pressure at the 4" reducer port. It really sings without the flex on it.

The Wynne filter is sized for 750 CFM flow rate and since I am not moving that much air through the system it has little pressure drop when clean. Just about 1" WC.

Overall I am extremely happy with the results of the effort. The metal ductwork was a lot of work but I enjoyed the challenge. I looked at at lot of YouTube videos before I got started, read a lot on the forums, stole ideas where they made sense and took my time.

I hope your system turns out as well as I think mine did.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice job doing your homework. I can tell that you have put a lot off thought into your design.

When I was designing my system, the tech's at Oneida said that the cyclone inlet needs to have at least 5' of straight pipe to help make the pattern of air flow stable before it enters the cyclone and will help make the cyclone more efficient. I was looking for every little bit of efficiency I could squeeze out of it. 
I was able to do this because where mine is located. Not every situation allows this.
I'm using a DC1100 (1-3/4 HP) and 5" duct work.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/388617

The real test will be when you hook up your planer to the system and make a bunch of chips.
If the ducts stay clear then I would say you are golden. Mine works very well but is a much shorter run than yours. I have a very small shop space.

I also vent the exhaust air outside and I can tell you that there is no signs of dust anywhere outside so this tells me that the SDD is doing it's job well.

Enjoy your new DC system.


----------

